# Few things i saw today.



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

I did see a lot more, but couldnt get close enough for pics.

IMG_0098 by MinsMite, on Flickr

IMG_0096 by MinsMite, on Flickr

IMG_0099 by MinsMite, on Flickr

IMG_0102 by MinsMite, on Flickr

IMG_0103 by MinsMite, on Flickr

IMG_0104 by MinsMite, on Flickr

IMG_0105 by MinsMite, on Flickr

IMG_0106 by MinsMite, on Flickr

IMG_0180 by MinsMite, on Flickr


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

I assume that last one is a grass snake?

I must have seen hundreds of thousands of small skippers this year


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

rona said:


> I assume that last one is a grass snake?
> 
> I must have seen hundreds of thousands of small skippers this year


Yes it was. Speedy little chap.

Burnet Moth:

IMG_0251 by MinsMite, on Flickr

IMG_0259 by MinsMite, on Flickr

Im pretty sure the Ladybird was eating the Cardinals eye:

IMG_0320 by MinsMite, on Flickr

IMG_0240 by MinsMite, on Flickr


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

I NEED a zoom lens 

IMG_0590 by MinsMite, on Flickr

IMG_0589 by MinsMite, on Flickr

IMG_0635 by MinsMite, on Flickr

Everything else was being really uncooperative and Alfie made me drop my whole tub of blackberries


----------



## Valanita (Apr 13, 2010)

That spider is amazing. I've never seen one of those. Super photo's dispite no zoom.


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

Valanita said:


> That spider is amazing. I've never seen one of those. Super photo's dispite no zoom.


I *think* its a wolf spider.


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

Fab pictures 
There are hundreds of those stripey caterpillars about aren't there 
I love the little orange flowers - so pretty


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

Fleur said:


> Fab pictures
> There are hundreds of those stripey caterpillars about aren't there
> I love the little orange flowers - so pretty


These are the only ones ive come across so far. Lots of ragwort, but not so many caterpillars.

The flowers are a type of buddleia called Sungold.

I want this variety:


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

Nonnie said:


> These are the only ones ive come across so far. Lots of ragwort, but not so many caterpillars.
> 
> The flowers are a type of buddleia called Sungold.
> 
> I want this variety:


That Budldlia is gorgeous 

I must of walked through a field of ragwort with out realising - there are hundreds of the stripey caterpillars along the shingle heath a walk at - lots of yellow flowers there.


----------



## Donut76 (May 15, 2013)

Lovely pics  im always taking them  never thought to post any on here 

I DO have a blooming fantastic Fugifilm camera with a HUGE zoom - what i dont have is a dog that will SIT STILL - - try taking a super zoomed in shot with a 15kg dog pulling on her lead in your other hand - grrrrr - she is getting better tho ..... or seeing as its the school holidays try getting a good shot with 2 kids like elephants in the undergrowth ..think ill have to wait till Sept LOL

Beautiful piccies


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

Donut76 said:


> Lovely pics  im always taking them  never thought to post any on here
> 
> I DO have a blooming fantastic Fugifilm camera with a HUGE zoom - what i dont have is a dog that will SIT STILL - - try taking a super zoomed in shot with a 15kg dog pulling on her lead in your other hand - grrrrr - she is getting better tho ..... or seeing as its the school holidays try getting a good shot with 2 kids like elephants in the undergrowth ..think ill have to wait till Sept LOL
> 
> Beautiful piccies


Alfie is exactly the same. I have time when i take the photo. Thankfully, being old, he takes a little longer to get to the end of his flexi than most dogs.

Blackberry picking is a military exercise. Ive lost about 3 big tubfulls on to the floor so far


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

Fleur said:


> That Budldlia is gorgeous
> 
> I must of walked through a field of ragwort with out realising - there are hundreds of the stripey caterpillars along the shingle heath a walk at - lots of yellow flowers there.


Eyes to see :hand:



Donut76 said:


> Lovely pics  im always taking them  never thought to post any on here
> 
> I DO have a blooming fantastic Fugifilm camera with a HUGE zoom - what i dont have is a dog that will SIT STILL - - try taking a super zoomed in shot with a 15kg dog pulling on her lead in your other hand - grrrrr - she is getting better tho ..... or seeing as its the school holidays try getting a good shot with 2 kids like elephants in the undergrowth ..think ill have to wait till Sept LOL
> 
> Beautiful piccies


Put a few on :thumbsup:

You need a double ended lead that you can connect to a fence, tree or just around your waist


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

So is this Ragwort?


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

No idea what this one is, but it sat still so got its piccie taken. I also got bored of Googling.

IMG_1426 by MinsMite, on Flickr

This little guy was crossing the road at a rate of knots. Saw him safely to the other side before moving on...

IMG_1434 by MinsMite, on Flickr

IMG_1436 by MinsMite, on Flickr

IMG_1443 by MinsMite, on Flickr

IMG_1483 by MinsMite, on Flickr

Was a horribly muggy walk, and the sky was black. We were bracing ourselves to get soaked, but it must have passed mere metres in front of us, as we didnt get more than a few drops on us, but walking back towards home the ground was soaked and flooded in a couple of areas.

IMG_1482 by MinsMite, on Flickr

Looking closer at the pic, i think i may have caught my first lightening strike.


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

Think the butterfly may be speckled wood


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

rona said:


> Think the butterfly may be speckled wood


Could be. I didnt see it with its wings open. It just sat there.

Was in a wooded section too.


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

Not a lightening strike, its a blade of grass


----------



## pugfan34 (Aug 6, 2014)

Nonnie said:


> These are the only ones ive come across so far. Lots of ragwort, but not so many caterpillars.
> 
> The flowers are a type of buddleia called Sungold.
> 
> I want this variety:


That makes three of us  I am going to have to track some down locally. Thanks for the pretty pics and flower name  Best of luck with the zoom lens.


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

Ok, not all wildlife....

IMG_1565 by MinsMite, on Flickr
IMG_1685 by MinsMite, on Flickr
IMG_1652 by MinsMite, on Flickr
IMG_1653 by MinsMite, on Flickr

I was just sneaking up on this little guy (omg a non brown species for once) when a certain someone came stomping over like a fat little hippo 

IMG_1717 by MinsMite, on Flickr


----------



## Burrowzig (Feb 18, 2009)

Nonnie said:


> These are the only ones ive come across so far. Lots of ragwort, but not so many caterpillars.
> 
> The flowers are a type of buddleia called Sungold.
> 
> I want this variety:


Buddleia globosa is a lovely plant. There's also Weyeranii, which is a hybrid between B. globosa and B. davidii (the common one) which has yellow flowers (often with purplish centres) in clumps, sort of halfway between the two flower shapes. Flowers for a long period, often into October.


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

Burrowzig said:


> Buddleia globosa is a lovely plant. There's also Weyeranii, which is a hybrid between B. globosa and B. davidii (the common one) which has yellow flowers (often with purplish centres) in clumps, sort of halfway between the two flower shapes. Flowers for a long period, often into October.


Im a huge fan of buddleia. Easy to look after, attracts lots of wildlife and looks really nice too.

I might have to get myself some yellow varieties for next year. My garden is rather wild right now, and i havent a clue what to do with it, although i think there are some nice species of plant in it (only been here a month).

I do have a purple buddleia, so im on the right track.


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

The dark purple one isn't as good as the paler one for Butterflies


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

rona said:


> The dark purple one isn't as good as the paler one for Butterflies


Im not sure what shade it is, it was pretty far gone when i moved in.

I havent a clue what half of the stuff in my garden is 

Got some large heathesr, brambles, various roses a huge passion flower, some aquilegia and lots of other things that are beyond my limited knowledge.

Im hoping to have a wildlife friendly garden. Get quite a few butterflies, bees and wasps, and loads of sparrows.


----------

